

Ask HN: Can I see the articles/submissions which I up-voted on HN in past?  - akarambir

I have been reading HN since one year now and I regularly up-vote a submission which I think is good for discussion on HN. Back then I didn't use a bookmark tool to save all my favourite reads. Sometimes I want to re-read those articles/posts. So, is there anything I can do to get my up-voted articles in the form of list.
======
ColinWright
From <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=akarambir>

Saved Stories: <http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=akarambir>

Only visible to you.

------
_delirium
Yes, it's the 'saved stories' link on your profile page.

